# Cast iron tub removal?



## dkillianjr

How do you guys get cast iron tubs out? How do you cut them? I run into quite a few of them. I've tried a bunch of different ways. Sawzall, forget the teeth, grinder I am always afraid of the sparks setting a fire. So I usually sledge hammer them in half and carry half out at a time. I thought about keeping them whole, but it seems difficult to manuver, esspecially if I am by myself.


Dave


----------



## A W Smith

sledgehammer.


----------



## Celtic

drop cloth and a sledge.


----------



## ChrWright

Sledge


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I cut the waste connection and the guys we use for demo work haul it away, they scrap the iron and the brass.


----------



## threaderman

Wish I had a brilliant answer but the sledge hammer works well for me.


----------



## rbsremodeling

I Save them, refinish them and resell them for 1500 - 2500 they are really popular here


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

rbsremodeling said:


> I Save them, refinish them and resell them for 1500 - 2500 they are really popular here


If it is a two sided tub, or a clawfoot we save it, and pay an electro-glazer to strip and refinish it.


----------



## MacRoadie

My old man was a plumbing contractor and my summers were spent either running a trencher all day or busting out tubs with a sledge. 

Mover's blankets, sledge hammer, a long sleeved hoodie, gloves and goggles are the tools of the trade. Be careful though, the enamel is razor-sharp and flys like bullets.

The problem with reusing them is that they don't fit back out through the doorway so removing a jamb, casing and trimmer just to salvage the tub isn't always practical.


----------



## rbsremodeling

MacRoadie said:


> My old man was a plumbing contractor and my summers were spent either running a trencher all day or busting out tubs with a sledge.
> 
> Mover's blankets, sledge hammer, a long sleeved hoodie, gloves and goggles are the tools of the trade. Be careful though, the enamel is razor-sharp and flys like bullets.
> 
> The problem with reusing them is that they don't fit back out through the doorway so removing a jamb, casing and trimmer just to salvage the tub isn't always practical.


 
It is if you get 1500-2500 for it:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic

Reglazed, or razed (i.e. 12lb hammer).


----------



## MacRoadie

rbsremodeling said:


> It is if you get 1500-2500 for it:thumbsup:


Yeah, as long as the HO doesn't mind the otherwise pointless removal and reframing/hanging of their door. Maybe for a cut of the action?:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling

MacRoadie said:


> Yeah, as long as the HO doesn't mind the otherwise pointless removal and reframing/hanging of their door. Maybe for a cut of the action?:whistling


 
They wouldn't know


----------



## send_it_all

MacRoadie said:


> Yeah, as long as the HO doesn't mind the otherwise pointless removal and reframing/hanging of their door. Maybe for a cut of the action?:whistling


you know if you turn it on it's side it will fit through the door, right????...A tub is only 14" deep....By the way, the only tub someone in so cal would pay 2500 for is a clawfoot or a nice whirlpool. I can go to Plumber's warehouse and buy a new Kohler cast iron skirt tub for under $350.


----------



## ChrWright

Wow, someone here doesn't know how a search engine works...


----------



## skylands

We had a customer who wanted to remove the claw foot tub himself. He said his brother wanted it and they would take care of removing it. No arguments from me.

A few days later when he called to say the job was ready, he said there would be some siding and sheetrock repairs to add to my work. He and his brother tried to slide the tub down the carpeted steps upside down. The rope broke. :thumbup:


----------



## user15686

Here's the secret. 

Step 
1 - Remove drain and overflow

2 - Sledge around perimeter of valley inside tub. You will be able to break completely thru with minimal effort.

3 - Whack and crack corners of tub walls. (Inside tub)

4 - Next whack and crack all 4 corners by hitting down on top rails at the corners.

5 - This will give you 5 manageable pieces one man can easily manage. The piece with skirt and front interior wall of the tub is hard for some to carry. If necessary break in half by whacking center of skirt, then center interior tub wall, and finally one good crack center top rail.

You will wind up with 5 -6 nice chunks of iron, 10 - 15 lbs. of chunks and bits, 1/2 dustpan full of really sharp shards of porcelain.

This is a 30 -60 minute job. All moaning, groaning, and catching your wind breaks included.:laughing:


----------



## kevjob

yup sled o matic! doing one tomorrow and luckliy I get to bust it up and NOT carry the pieces to the dumpster!:clap:


----------



## dkillianjr

Thanks guys for the replies, Didn't know if there was some new high tech way or something. Yup I have always used a sledge as well and I guess always will :laughing: 




ChrWright said:


> Wow, someone here doesn't know how a search engine works...


Yup, I searched didn't really find anything on the topic, but thanks for the tip:blink:


Dave


----------



## A W Smith

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks guys for the replies, *Didn't know if there was some new high tech way or something*. Yup I have always used a sledge as well and I guess always will :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I searched didn't really find anything on the topic, but thanks for the tip:blink:
> 
> 
> Dave


Well theres always the possibility of using a plasma cutter.


----------



## detroit687

I just bought a clawfoot tub off craigslist. They are expensive I would say its worth trying to restore them and sell.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

We just had one stollen from our job!!

Wasn't a big deal since it saved us the trouble of dealing with it. I wish they would have carried it out for us! Three floors.....

For sh!ts and giggles I looked on eBay and they're selling for upwards of $500. Now I feel like we were robbed!

Damn, at one Point we couldn't get rid of them. I thought they were worthless.


----------



## Paulie

WNYcarpenter said:


> We just had one stollen from our job!!
> 
> Wasn't a big deal since it saved us the trouble of dealing with it. I wish they would have carried it out for us! Three floors.....
> 
> For sh!ts and giggles I looked on eBay and they're selling for upwards of $500. Now I feel like we were robbed!
> 
> Damn, at one Point we couldn't get rid of them. I thought they were worthless.


I doubt they would take any we take out.... they all come out the front door in pieces. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg

Paulie said:


> I doubt they would take any we take out.... they all come out the front door in pieces. :laughing:


That's how I roll!


----------



## Paulie

Tech Dawg said:


> That's how I roll!


The only problem is when I forget the ear plugs. Smash'n them things is LOUD!:laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Paulie said:


> I doubt they would take any we take out.... they all come out the front door in pieces. :laughing:


If I had my way that thing would've been launched off the 3rd floor porch!!!

We did all the work.... That was the real pisser!


----------



## Warren

WNYcarpenter said:


> If I had my way that thing would've been launched off the 3rd floor porch!!!
> 
> We did all the work.... That was the real pisser!


At least you were taking it down three floors. Gravity is your friend. I have had the pleasure of moving two upstairs in the last year or two. The second time we used a battery operated dolly. That was so much nicer!


----------



## WNYcarpenter

Warren said:


> At least you were taking it down three floors. Gravity is your friend. I have had the pleasure of moving two upstairs in the last year or two. The second time we used a battery operated dolly. That was so much nicer!


Finished wall paper and paint. Tight stairs. Head height on the second floor landing is 5'9"!! Moving the tub was the single worst part of the remodel!!!! 

Fers came between 5pm and 7am! We save most salvage so busting it up wasnt an option. If we knew someone would just walk off with it without asking we would have destroyed it!

Oh well, anytime claw foot is said I cringe! They suck!.......otoh.....apparently they're worth more$$$ than I realized!


----------



## PrestigeR&D

I had 2 baths in 1 house I did last 2 weeks, the CI tubs weighed in at 264 each. I have to say with the right rigging it is not hard at all to get them out of the house- if you are prepared. IMO there is less mess, and it is easier to transfer to the scrap yard-weigh in & dump. I got $86.00 for them including the brass drain assembly/faucet for both. 

When I was younger we took the sledge and to be honest it was more work busting the CI than if we would have just rigged it. I had the tub out of the house from where it was and in the van in 10 min. less mess, less time, less work ,,,,. IMO



B,


----------



## rosethornva

WNYcarpenter said:


> We just had one stollen from our job!!
> 
> Wasn't a big deal since it saved us the trouble of dealing with it. I wish they would have carried it out for us! Three floors.....
> 
> For sh!ts and giggles I looked on eBay and they're selling for upwards of $500. Now I feel like we were robbed!
> 
> Damn, at one Point we couldn't get rid of them. I thought they were worthless.


That's good news that they're worth some money! Maybe now, they'll be saved.


----------



## rex

pussies....i haul them around all the time...new and old IDGAF i tear the ass outa it

once sold a sea foam green cast tub for 600 bucks

last custom i did had 8 villagers and halued and set every one of them my self with a hand cart and a ratchet strap


----------



## William James

Paulie said:


> I doubt they would take any we take out.... they all come out the front door in pieces. :laughing:


I've had 2 or 3 times that they took a tub that was in 4 or 5 pieces. Some guys just drive around and grab whatever they can scrap.


----------



## William James

rex said:


> pussies....i haul them around all the time...new and old IDGAF i tear the ass outa it
> 
> once sold a sea foam green cast tub for 600 bucks
> 
> last custom i did had 8 villagers and halued and set every one of them my self with a hand cart and a ratchet strap


:notworthy:


----------



## jmiller

I've busted a few with the sledge, but my last one (my own house) had a re-bath cover over the cast iron skirt tub. The acrylic and adhesive they use is no joke, the sledge just bounced off. I think that was one of the most frustrating things I've ever done.


----------



## William James

jmiller said:


> I've busted a few with the sledge, but my last one (my own house) had a re-bath cover over the cast iron skirt tub. The acrylic and adhesive they use is no joke, the sledge just bounced off. I think that was one of the most frustrating things I've ever done.


Not that it helps now, but cutting the rail with a saws-all and prying the skirt out would get you started (cut in half like removing a sill if you have return walls or tight). Then cut out everything else but the acrylic floor. 
Makes it alot easier. If the acrylic is dried out and/or cracked then it's easier to bust out. :smile:


----------



## Remodelor

jmiller said:


> I've busted a few with the sledge, but my last one (my own house) had a re-bath cover over the cast iron skirt tub. The acrylic and adhesive they use is no joke, the sledge just bounced off. I think that was one of the most frustrating things I've ever done.


They make a sawzall blade that'll cut through cast. They're about 15 bucks a pop last time I checked and it takes about 5-10 minutes to make a cut, but they come in handy at times.


----------



## hgoldfein

i find on most of the houses iv rehabbed the buyers dont realy care if its not new and some even like them. they sell refinishing kits for like 30 buks at hd. otherwise sledge is usually the best way to go but you gotta inspect the floor sometimes the joist are rotted out and after giving a couple hard wacks with the sledge it could breakthrough to the next floor and land on someones head and then you can say byebye. always check before you start with the sledge.


----------



## Big Shoe

Have two greens and blue one on the chopping block this week. With matching toilets!

Will people pop some big cash for these???


----------



## Remodelor

Big Shoe said:


> Have two greens and blue one on the chopping block this week. With matching toilets!
> 
> Will people pop some big cash for these???


Maybe. If they're rare colors, you might find a buyer on Ebay.


----------



## William James

hgoldfein said:


> i find on most of the houses iv rehabbed the buyers dont realy care if its not new and some even like them. they sell refinishing kits for like 30 buks at hd. otherwise sledge is usually the best way to go but you gotta inspect the floor sometimes the joist are rotted out and after giving a couple hard wacks with the sledge it could breakthrough to the next floor and land on someones head and then you can say byebye. always check before you start with the sledge.


Blast from the past...
Those kits are garbage! Might last a year or two. You have a "real" pro come in and glaze, I've seen ones up to 10 years (others 1 year). 

The floor is a good disclaimer, but over 100-200 tubs smashed out, I have had no issues. Actually had a guy for the first time in 10 years, tell me if I broke his glasses downstairs they were $100 a piece. (got me paranoid). 
Boss said included to remove breakables, and I told and checked too. Never thought cabinets below...
Nothing happened. Guess spending the money on the blades has its place. But, more time, more supplies = more money or less profit...


----------

